# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  О зубах и вообще...

## ЕвгенийК

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
У кого что болит, тот про то и говорит..
Вот про зубы - почему портятся зубы и причем безвозвратно? Ваше мнение?

Я читал у Тура Хейердала исследование в книге "Фату Хива - возвращение к природе", он делал раскопки где-то там на островах, и обнаружил, что покуда местные жители питались местной естественной пищей, вне зависимости от того мясной, или вегетарианской, то в захоронениях их предков не обнаружил ни одного случая кариеса. Но как только пища стала "неестественной", то... нет, лучше приведу отрывок самого Хейердала:
_Совершенно очевидно было  также,  что  в
прошлом  островитяне,  будь  то  каннибалы  или   вегетарианцы,   не   могли
пожаловаться на зубы....
Прежде  чем  уходить,  мы  осмотрели  челюсти  всех  черепов  на   этом
доевропейском кладбище, изучили также отдельные зубы, выпавшие из  истлевших
челюстей. Ни малейшего намека на кариес! Зубы  некоторых  стариков  стерлись
почти до корня - вероятно, из-за примеси песка в пище. Но кариеса не было.
     Попади сюда череп нашего друга, пономаря Тиоти, его не стоило бы  труда
опознать. Невольно мы сопоставляли увиденное на старинном  кладбище  с  тем,
что наблюдали на Таити. В Папеэте, цивилизованный центр Французской Океании,
каждый месяц заходило рейсовое судно, следующее из Европы в Нумеа. На  берег
сгружали муку и другое продовольствие. Излюбленным завтраком на  Таити  стал
белый хлеб, размоченный в густом от рафинированного сахара кофе. Зубы таитян
находились в ужасающем состоянии, у многих остались  только  черные  пеньки.
Совсем иную картину  застали  мы  на  уединенных  атоллах  Туамоту.  Местные
жители, как и прежде, обходились рыбой и  кокосовыми  орехами.  Сахар  здесь
тоже употребляли, но не рафинированный. Старые  и  молодые  жевали  сахарный
тростник, и зубы у них были жемчужные - совсем, как у черепов в нашем мешке._

Да, вот, так что же получается? И мясо едят и рыбу и овощи, и про прасад ничего
не знают, а мы вот прасад едим, лучшую из пищи, а зубы все равно портятся.

И начал я на эту тему размышлять, вы меня поправьте, если где не согласны.
Или может шастры что про это говорят.

И вот что получилось.

Зубы, в отличие от например гриппа, если уж испортились, то в этой порче
уже не остановятся. То есть вот случаев излечения кариеса, подобно излечению
гриппа, когда после гриппа никаких следов не остается, в случае зубов такого
не наблюдается (хотя в интернете и пишут, что йоги выращивают новые зубы, но
верится с трудом, во всяком случае все только пишут, но никто никогда не показывает 
результатов). Уж если зубы начали гнить, то уже не зарастут по новой, сами
не починятся. Гнилое не станет здоровым, как это происходит с ранками в других местах тела.
Это первый факт для размышления.

Второй факт, что зубы людей, питающихся естественной, доступной в природе пищей,
(без её сложной обработки) никогда не знают болезни.

И вот, размышляя над этими фактами, что получается? Что зубы - это не как грипп,
заболел-вылечил, а навроде благочестия, пока оно есть, есть и зубы, а когда потерял,
то уже конец, не вернуть. Ну типа того, как когда кончилось благочестие на райских планетах,
то уже пора оттуда падать туда где можно жить без благочестия, но в худших условиях,
и нет никакой возможности это благочестие там в райских кущах вернуть. Потерял, всё,
пора падать.

Потому как рай для наслаждений, также и зубы - для наслаждений - кушать другие существа.

Получается так, что покуда мы кушем что-то естественное, без обработки, то есть
нечто "прямо с грядки", то кушая эту пищу, мы не можем исчерпать имеющееся благочестие,
не можем взять наслаждения силой выше положенного, поскольку концентрация "блага" ограничена.
Но вот если мы из свеклы добываем сахар, чтобы повысить концентрацию "блага", из зерна
муку, и т.д., то очень быстро превышаем норму своего наслаждения.

То есть природные продукты, они как бы защищают наше благочестие, не покушаются
на него, не уменьшают его. Но вот если мы захотели более блаженного существования, то есть побольше
тепла, сладости, сытости, умиротворения, удовлетворения, то уже растущая на огороде "трава"
нас не удовлетворяет, и мы что? Сладенькое, жирненькое, мучное, жарененькое и т.д. Ну чтобы удовлетвориться
пуще прежнего, то есть понаслаждаться. И что? Благочестия у нас тут допустим всего на 10 йоджан (к примеру, пусть
оно меряется в йоджанах). И вот мы этим своим сверхкомфортным существованием когда потратим
эти 10 йоджан, то и конец зубам, как признак этого конца благочестия. Кариес. Ну а если и дальше продолжаем
наслаждаться превыше положенного по нашему благочестию, тогда после зубов летит огонь пищеварения
(тоже вещь не простая, а лишь для благочестивых, т.к. на низших планетах отсутствует), ну то есть
там возникают бесконечные изжоги или несварения, многие люди страдают - не могут ничего есть "толком",
потом в списке летит печень, поджелудочная и другие полубоги и т.д.

Это всё конечно спекуляции, однако согласитесь, основание для них есть.

Еще один вопрос - ну вот потратил я свое благочестие, проел так сказать превыше положенного,
перенаслаждался больше чем разрешено по судьбе в этой жизни, полетели зубы и уже не
восстанавливаются. Что вот это значит, что они не восстанавливаются? Значит ли это, что
как падать с райских планет, в следующей жизни уже этого не будет положено? Ведь и в этой жизни 
оно уже потеряно.
Также, допустим потратился уже огонь пищеварения, это что значит, что следующее
рождение будет в том мире без солнца, где нет волос, зубов, нет огня пищеварения и т.д.? 
Зубы, волосы, огонь, это всё связано с солнцем.
Интересно, что по статистике кариес менее распространен в экваториальных областях по
сравнению в более полярными районами. Получается так, что благочестия в экваториальных районах
больше, чем в приполярных, ну оно и понятно, все условия жизни про это говорят. Это подтверждает
догадку о неком благочестии обладателей более качественных зубов. Вообще, зубы связаны со всеми
органами и даже качество коней, как известно проверяют по зубам.

Да, и вот прасад. Конечно всё может быть прасадом, но если предлагать что-то неестественное,
то теряется здоровье. Почему так? Ведь это же прасад. Многие преданные не могут есть в храме прасад, 
слишком жирное и острое. Жалуются на печенку и изжоги. Это может влиять на их отношение к прасаду.
Ведь прасад, казалось бы милость, но ухудшает здоровье. Потому преданные раздают прасад, но сами
часто уже кушать его не могут.

С другой стороны, если предлагать что-то натуральное, то проблем со здоровьем не будет. Тут вопрос 
вот в чем. Ведь прасад же тоже дает благочестие. Разве преданные не благочестивые люди? Почему же 
получается так, что кушая прасад, предложенный Божествам, мы всё равно теряем благочестие, так, подобно
тому как если мы не служим, приобретая его, а тратим, наслаждаясь? 

Ведь вы же согласны с тем, что разрушает тама-гуна, откуда же этот тамас в прасаде?

Я конечно понимаю, то духовное, а то материальное, но разве духовное развитие 
не дает материального благочестия, не уничтожает тамас?

Тело предназначено для служения Богу, так почему же получается так, что служение может разрушать это тело?
Имхо, так не может быть. Серафим Саровский писал, "_Святые отцы, имея мирное устроение и будучи осеняемы 
благодатью Божией, жили долго_". Как это совмещается с тем, что уже печенка болит от прасада? А от совершенно
диких и даже непредложенных огурцов не болит ничего. И даже испорченная прасадом печенка перестает болеть.
Согласитесь, тут что-то не так.

Я так подозреваю, что когда мы предлагаем пишу Божеству, которую потом сами едим и потом у нас от этого болят
зубы и печенка, то это еще не совсем служение, а лишь какие-то шаги к настоящему служению, а сейчас больше это наше
наслаждение, иначе бы эта предложенная пища, даже освященная, не разрушала это тело как это делает тамас.

Такие вот спекуляции.

Заранее благодарен за ответы и замечания.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

из лекций слышал, что по карме плохие зубы это пристрастие к алкоголю в прошлых жизнях. 
Ну и соответственно, если в этой жизни пить алкоголь в той или иной степени, то в след. жизни будут плохие зубы тоже в той или иной степени

----------


## Валерий О.С.

У одной бабульки в глухой российской деревне в 90 лет были все зубы на месте
и здоровые как у ребенка - она их с детства чистила только тем что оставалось после сожжения 
дров в печке -что то вроде  древесной золы 
Про зубные пасты надо забыть раз и навсегда -даже небольшое колличество фтора 
попавшее в организм ведет к слабоумию-фашисты фторной водой в концлагерях пытали людей
раз в неделю надо массировать десны до крови от застоявшейся дурной крови 
чистить зубы лучше порошком или аюрведическими пастами без фтора
Мухаммед советовал все мусульманам ежедневно чистить зубы специальными веточками мисвак 
как в Индии чистя веточками нима 
одной чайной ложки любого масла достаточно 
что бы правильно выделялся желудочный сок 
а если больше то печень будет грустить 
есть еще процедура чистки печени соком  лимона  и маслом я 8 раз чистил 
но это для сильных духом и смелых людей - печень оздоравливается а через нее и весь организм

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> есть еще процедура чистки печени соком лимона и маслом я 8 раз чистил


Про такую "чистку" печени уже давно сняли разоблачительные передачи. Не отставайте от новостей! :-)

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Про такую "чистку" печени уже давно сняли разоблачительные передачи. Не отставайте от новостей! :-)


расскажите поподробнее  а то я вот 8 раз чистил печень 
в чем там разоблачение ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот тут, например, можно посмотреть: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoQMiBycf_w

За здоровьем лучше обращаться к Аюрведе (а не к Малахову) :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> расскажите поподробнее  а то я вот 8 раз чистил печень


Не расстраивайтесь, мы по молодости тоже много раз "чистили", благодаря "гуру Малахову" :biggrin1: 
Пока живы.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

я не расстраиваюсь 
это горе-разоблачение просто смешно!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> я не расстраиваюсь 
> это горе-разоблачение просто смешно!


Смешно то, что мы своими руками делали эти "печеночные камни"?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

у одного человека после принятия травы болиголова вышло несколько десятков таких камней 
у одного мальчика 10 лет такие камешки пошли после простых кислых яблок 
 еще с десяток могу  аргументов привести в пользу реальносьти этих камней но стоит ли ?
после нескольких чисток когда камешки заканчиваются то сколько не пей масло с соком НИЧЕГО не выходит

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> у одного человека после принятия травы болиголова вышло несколько десятков таких камней 
> у одного мальчика 10 лет такие камешки пошли после простых кислых яблок 
>  еще с десяток могу  аргументов привести в пользу реальносьти этих камней но стоит ли ?


Не стоит, потому что интернету с его "правдивыми" историями вообще не стоит верить :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Камни может и можно "исправить" но зубы то не исправишь. Одни и чистят и всё равно пропадают, а другие, как те туземцы на островах и не чистят никогда и зубы "жемчужные". "Ни одного случая кариеса". Разве это не поразительно? Чистка - это уже - "искусство махать кулаками после драки". Когда дело сделано, грешок совершен, тогда уже пытаемся сгладить последствия. Однако Кришна не совершал ошибок. Зубы портятся не просто так, по "недоработке природы", а по каким то нашим проблемам. Хотелось бы поговорить об этом. Почему портятся и что будет в следующей жизни, если в этой уже всё безнадежно испорчено.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Камни может и можно "исправить" но зубы то не исправишь. Одни и чистят и всё равно пропадают, а другие, как те туземцы на островах и не чистят никогда и зубы "жемчужные". "Ни одного случая кариеса". Разве это не поразительно? Чистка - это уже - "искусство махать кулаками после драки". Когда дело сделано, грешок совершен, тогда уже пытаемся сгладить последствия. Однако Кришна не совершал ошибок. Зубы портятся не просто так, по "недоработке природы", а по каким то нашим проблемам. Хотелось бы поговорить об этом. Почему портятся и что будет в следующей жизни, если в этой уже всё безнадежно испорчено.


Слышала, что проблемы с костной системой-это кармическое, с прошлых жизней. У многих с первых зубов уже гнилые растут.
У меня дядя вообще не чистил зубы, до смерти не болели.

----------


## Лена

про зубы ? а может человек самоед ?

только зубы ли делаются плохими ? ведь с возрастом разрушается ведь организм ... цель ведь у него смерть  :smilies:  материальное не вечно, что здесь удивительного

----------


## Лена

чтоб получить духовное или новое физическое тело, надо чтоб старое, в любом случае, разрушилось
просто закон и все ) а все остальное его частные случаи

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Не стоит, потому что интернету с его "правдивыми" историями вообще не стоит верить


процедура чистки печени маслом и соком лимона в Аюрведе называется Индра-шодхан 
Мне вот интересно а что стало поворотным моментом заставившим Вас поверить ролику из телевизора?
камешки из этой смеси могут образоваться только в холодильнике а в теле
извините нет холодильника там эта смесь чисто физически распределяется по всему пищеводу 
равномерно и всегда температура плюс 36

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да я и сам пару раз чистил печень маслом и лимоном. Результат первый раз был поразительный, а второй почти никакой, потому и не стал повторять  :smilies:  А по телеку пусть что хотя показывают, это их проблемы  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> про зубы ? а может человек самоед ?
> только зубы ли делаются плохими ? ведь с возрастом разрушается ведь организм ... цель ведь у него смерть  материальное не вечно, что здесь удивительного


Вопрос как раз в том, что у целых народов, живущих по другому зубы как раз таки не разрушаются
с возрастом. А у других народов зубы разрушаются несмотря на то, что организм еще даже растет, то есть
в детском возрасте. Так что о каком возрасте идет речь? Возраст тут не причем.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> процедура чистки печени маслом и соком лимона в Аюрведе называется Индра-шодхан


В Аюрведе НЕТ процедуры чистки печени маслом и соком лимона.

----------


## Кеша

> Да я и сам пару раз чистил печень маслом и лимоном. Результат первый раз был поразительный, а второй почти никакой, потому и не стал повторять  А по телеку пусть что хотя показывают, это их проблемы


Расскажите, что вы делали подробно?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вот если от прасада болит печенка и разрушаются зубы, это что, тамас в прасаде? Как это возможно и как объясняется?
Уточняю, что например от овощей и фруктов не болит ничего, хоть предложенные, хоть нет.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

О зубах - с Глобой!  :pandit: 



> Искусство определения пути человека по зубам было очень сильно распространено именно в зороастризме. Пожалуй, нет ни одной культуры, ни одной другой традиции, в которой эта система определения, предопределения, в центре которой были зубы человека

----------


## Лена

> Вопрос как раз в том, что у целых народов, живущих по другому зубы как раз таки не разрушаются
> с возрастом. А у других народов зубы разрушаются несмотря на то, что организм еще даже растет, то есть
> в детском возрасте. Так что о каком возрасте идет речь? Возраст тут не причем.


может аскеза насильственная такая - не кушать больше сырое )

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> О зубах - с Глобой!


О, вот это уже интересно и по делу:
_Перечисляется и кто в эту не должен зайти, кто не войдет в ковчег Завета? Прежде всего, говорится, там не будет ни одного хромого, ни одного косого, ни одного лысого, ни одного рыжего, ни одного с гнилыми зубами и ни одного с любыми метами, которые ставит Ангро-Манью, на телах людей. Т. е. не попали туда горбатые, безумные, с родильными пятнами, особенно на лбу и на темени. Имеющие родимые пятна на лбу и на темени, здесь написано прямо в 1 главе «Видевдата», несут на себе метку Ангро-Манью, т. е. они изначально прокляты._

----------


## Лена

Глоба конечно круто
 только прасад-лекарство одно, а тела разные по уровню своей испорченности 
 ум тоже не сразу все правильно переваривает )

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> В Аюрведе НЕТ процедуры чистки печени маслом и соком лимона.


раз уж Вы вышли на связь то к Вам есть 4 вопроса 
Ваше личное мнение по поводу биллирубиновых пробок из печени-что это на самом деле?
Если это продукт соединения желчи сока и масла то почему эти зеленые пробки выходят и при обычном тюбаже с минералкой 
  без всякого масла и сока и иногда даже через рот - только что читал -
и кто такое И.И.Ветров который пишет про аюрведический метод чистки печени Индра шодхан 
и что тогда считает Аюрведа про эти камешки ?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Расскажите, что вы делали подробно?


Да то было в 98 году, не помню уже точно... Ну как то "по Малахову", он вдохновил  :smilies: 
Кажись позавтракал, и потом уже ничего не ел, а ближе к вечеру стал принимать по очереди столовую ложку масла - столовую ложку лимонного сока. Пока совсем тошно не стало  :smilies:  Ну и согласно инструкции закутал правый бок во что-то теплое. И спать пошел. Вот и вся процедура.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Ваше личное мнение по поводу биллирубиновых пробок из печени-что это на самом деле?


Мыло, что ж ещё. Это моё личное мнение. 

А вот авторитетное мнение врачей, сделавших исследование "камней":

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/la...373-8/fulltext

«40-летняя женщина была направлена в поликлинику с 3-месячной историей возвращающихся тяжелых правосторонних болей после приема жирной пищи. УЗИ брюшной полости показало наличие множественных 1-2 мм камней в желчном пузыре. 

Недавно она прошла «чистку печени» по совету травника. Эта процедура состояла из свободного потребления яблочного и овощного соков, а также отказа от пищи до 18:00, с последующим потреблением 600 мл оливкового масла и 300 мл лимонного сока в течение нескольких часов. Это привело к безболезненному выходу нескольких полутвердых зеленых «камней» через прямую кишку ранним утром следующего дня. Она собрала их, положила в морозильник, и представила в клинику. 

Микроскопическое исследование камней нашей пациентки показало, что они не имеют какой-либо кристаллической структуры, растопились до маслянистой жирной зеленой жидкости после 10 мин при 40°С, и не содержали холестерина, билирубина или кальция, как показал химический анализ с использованием жидких реактивов. Стандартный метод экстракции фекальных липидов показал, что камни содержали жирные кислоты, что делало необходимым проведение кислотного гидролиза до экстракции в эфир для получения свободных жирных кислот. Содержание таких кислот в образце составило 75 процентов. 

Эксперименты показали, что смешивая равные объемы олеиновой кислоты (основной компонент оливкового масла) и лимонного сока, можно получить несколько полутвердых белых шариков после добавления небольшого объема раствора гидроксида калия. После сушки на воздухе при комнатной температуре эти шарики стали достаточно твердыми и жесткими. 

Мы заключаем таким образом, что эти зеленые «камни» образовались в результате действия желудочных липаз на простые и смешанные триглицериды, из которых состоит оливковое масло, с получением высших карбоновых кислот (в основном олеиновой кислоты). За этим следовал роцесс омыления в крупные нерастворимые мицеллы калия карбоксилатов (лимонный сок содержит высокую концентрацию калия) или «мыльного камня». Обнаруженные на УЗИ холестериновые камни были удалены хирургически. 

Поиск в Интернете показывает, что многие веб-сайты пропагандируют так называемую «чистку печени». Одна цитата из письма к статье, опубликованной в The Lancet по теме. 1-дневная чистка обычно состоит из ночного голода, яблок утром, травяной чай в течение дня, затем вечером - теплая смесь оливкового масла (2/3 чашки) и свежевыжатый лимонный сок (1/3 чашки). Пациентам предлагается лечь на правый бок (хотя в некоторых случаях могут порекомендовать лечь на левый). Заявлено, что на следующее утро со стулом выйдут камни из желчного пузыря. 

Мы показали, что эта процедура для выведения желчных камней является мифом, и что сделанные заявления вводят в заблуждение». 




> Если это продукт соединения желчи сока и масла то почему эти зеленые пробки выходят и при обычном тюбаже с минералкой без всякого масла и сока и иногда даже через рот - только что читал


Вопрос к тем, кто это писал. Пишут много чего сейчас...




> и кто такое И.И.Ветров который пишет про аюрведический метод чистки печени Индра шодхан


Игорь Иванович Ветров. Ачьютананда прабху. Прекрасный человек и преданный. У меня к нему самое трепетное и уважительное отношение. Учился я даже у него, было дело. Но вот только нет такой процедуры в Аюрведе, как не крути. Если найдёте или он сам Вам даст ссылочку, буду премного благодарен. Печень Индрой он и назвал в своё время. Ни разу не встречал такого названия печени в аюрведических текстах.

Вот и словари тоже отказываются печень Индрой называть - http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?s...e&direction=AU




> и что тогда считает Аюрведа про эти камешки ?


Ничего не считает. Мыло ж это. С реальными желчными камнями ничего общего.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

С Аюрведой разобрались 
Желчные камни это одно а зелененькие пробки это другое
про них и речь идет только а не про настоящие большие камни в печени 
которые бывают там с куриное яйцо 
статья конечно же замечательная но уж больно много контраргументов 
думаю что как ни странно но только четкое мнение паталогоанатомов может 
реально пролить свет на этот вопрос 
и  вот у меня есть и мнение их что да у всех мол печени забитые этими пробками 
и есть их мнение что нет -ничего такого не видели 
и опять замкнутый круг

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Появление седых волос и потеря зубов - признаки старости. Прасад духовен, но тело-то ведь не перестает стареть. Так уж устроено Господом Брахмой, чтобы люди не расслаблялись.


В самом первом посте темы приведен пример, что целые народы не знают кариеса до самой смерти. И в то же время дети других народов имеют кариес. Так что возраст тут не причем.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ваш пример вовсе не удивителен для тех, кто в теме.  Одна народность потребляет рафинированную пищу (белая мука, сахар), другая - пищу с грубой клетчаткой (кокосовые орехи). Отсутствует среда для бактерий на зубах - зубы и десны здоровые. У сыроедов точно также самоочищение зубов происходит, они даже почти не нуждаются в зубной щетке. Чистота поверхности зубов после приема пищи - главное условие отсутствия проблем с зубами. Есть и другие факторы, общего состояния организма, но этот, при прочих равных условиях - главный.


Чистота в обмен на страдания? В чем же тут глубокий замысел создателя? Ваша логика мне напоминает идею о том, что что-то там в зубах недоработано, раз уж надо их поддерживать в чистоте, Создатель  - де не смог создать такие зубы, чтобы без чистоты не болели, и потому теперь нам нужны стоматологи и зубные пасты, чтобы обеспечить чистоту и дезинфекцию. Довольно материалистично.
А вот например у зверей - откуда чистота? Гиены всякие - падальщики едят всякую гниль и бактерий там, ууу, видимо невидимо. Настолько, что даже укус вызывает сильнейшее заражение, почти как яд, например у комодских варанов. А вот зубами никто кроме людей не страдает. Видится в этом некий замысел, а не просто вопрос материалистической гигиены. Или вот например есть святые, спят в грязи, ходят голые, никакой гигиены. Однако думаю зубами не страдают. Вообще ничем не страдают, как известно. Когда к Иисусу пристали с вопросом почему он не моет руки, он ответил - лицемеры, моете чашу снаружи, в то время как внутри грязь.
И к тому же, почему другие места в теле не требуют такой чистоты? Вон например йоги волосы спутывают и голову никогда не моют и ничего у них не болит. Нет, гигиена, это слишком атеистично.
Когда хороший иммунитет, то никакие бактерии не испортят зубы и не вызовут болезнь. То есть гигиена и стерильность нужна там где уже есть проблема. А где нет проблемы, там и так всё в порядке. То есть вы говорите о следствии, при уже наличии проблемы. А я спрашиваю о причине, то есть о самой проблеме. Да и последствие тоже дело не ясное - что в следующей жизни будет? Зависит от типа проблемы. Вот это-то и интересно.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

как ни крути, а какие зубы заработал в прошлой или прошлых жизнях, хоть чисти их хоть не чисти, один фиг будет именно так, как должно быть

знаю человека, да наверно все знают таких людей, который к зубам вообще никак не относиться, чистил через раз ( и то не так как рекомендуют стоматологи (а у них вообще жесткие требования)), ел сладкое, после еды никогда рот не полощет, жевачек не жуёт  -  мнеб такие зубы, как у него. Да масса примеров. 

Наверно заложенный процесс разрушения зубов можно остановить, но это будет исключительно обрядные действия (например жертвоприношение соответствующему Полубогу), а не походы к стоматологам и систематического использования супер паст от великих махатм. ( ну на запущенных стадиях, или по ситуации конечно придется пломбу ставить например у стамотолога, но опять же сколько она простоит зависит от кармы и Полубога)

Тоже всегда удивляет тот факт, что африканские народности имеют просто удивительные зубы, хотя во внешнем виде выглядят очень и очень болезненно. Кариес очень интенсивно развивается в сухой полости рта, а в Африке нереально жарко, по идеи там кариес должен вообще всю челюсть отработать, но такого не происходит, и конечно будет наверно неуместно например говорить, что они как-бы приспособились за тысячелетия  :smilies:  Собаки кстати тоже сильно удивляют, хотя они и дышат ртом на жаре, полость высыхает, и хоть бы чё. 

Кто подскажет какой Полубог за зубы отвечает?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кто подскажет какой Полубог за зубы отвечает?


По идее, или Бог Солнца или Бог Огня. Волосы, зубы, рога и огонь пищеварения связаны с огнем. А самый чистый огонь ведь от солнца. Поэтому и ягненок для огненной ягьи в некоторых культурах, что он самый огненный среди животных бо кучерявый и с закрученными рогами. От огня всё курчавится. Волнистые края зубов. А закругленность от солнца.

Известный мистик и поэт Максимилиан Волошин, _как-то в разговоре с юной Мариной Цветаевой озадачил ее вопросом: что в природе завивается? Ответим: ОГОНЬ, ВОЛОС, БАРАНЬИ РОГА. Потому Агни верхом на агнце_

Волошин хорошо был знаком с этой стихией, как известно, он остановил пожар рукой. Фрагмент из книги Цветаевой 
"_И на этот раз, взбежав - молниеносное видение Макса, вставшего и с поднятой - воздетой рукой, что-то неслышно и раздельно говорящего в огонь.
Пожар - потух. Дым откуда пришел, туда и ушел. Двумя ведрами и одним кувшином, конечно, затушить нельзя было. Ведь горело подполье!_ "

Ну и зубы лучше у людей на югах, где больше огня, чем на севере, это и по статистике и вообще заметно. 
Хотя скорее всего одним полубогом там не обошлось.
Например форма зубов очень красивая у арабов, персов. Прямо можно любоваться, настолько грациозно, отличаются по форме и по высоте, произведение искусства. У негров попроще, более округлые, все более-менее одинаковой формы. У нас, так вообще топором рублено, а видел я зубы у северных, так вообще пеньки, никакой закругленности, значит солнце в плохом положении. Жемчужность от луны - жемчуг - лунный. И белый цвет от луны.

Видать нужно благословение многих полубогов, тут и без Венеры не обошлось и без Солнца и без огня и без луны.

Аударья Дхама Прабху в какой то лекции рассказывал, что нужно свечки ставить в доме чтобы у детей были зубы хорошие. Зубы любят живой огонь, и что у наших предков зубы лучше были еще сто лет назад, а начали поголовно сыпаться с тех пор как отменили печное отопление дровами, а вместо этого ввели водяное и электрический свет вместо свечей. 
Раньше на хорошем огне готовили, на дровах, а еще лучше когда плоды на солнце поспели, да еще и на южном, а щас всё варят в воде, да еще огонь газовый, синий, а то еще и на электроплитке или в микроволновке. Что это за огонь?
Ну и народ сидит по домам да по офисам, а раньше все под солнцем работали. И уткнулись все в компьютеры, а там что? Лампа ртутная люминесцентная - огонь в невежестве. Вот слабые зубы и летят. Да и зрение, оно ведь тоже от огня. И волосы выпадают. Вот вам и отношения с полубогами. Конечно у кого хорошо планеты стоят, тем всё нипочем. Но это в основном у жителей южных стран.

Только вот, от преданного служения должны планеты лучше становиться? А зубы нет, не залечиваются сами, и зрение не восстанавливается. Хотя когда планеты лучше, то это и всё тело другое. Нет, видно это не в этой жизни. Лучше становится от правильного питания, от свежего воздуха, хорошей воды, солнца, от жизни на природе. Тело здоровеет. Это заметно прямо на глазах. А от преданного служения лучше на душе. Хотя служения у нас чуть чуть, а майи много. Вот если бы служение много, а майи мало, может тогда бы всё было по другому  :smilies: .

----------


## Лена

> Аударья Дхама Прабху в какой то лекции рассказывал, что нужно свечки ставить в доме чтобы у детей были зубы хорошие. .


 ?????? откуда он взял такое ? )))))) и кушать по Солнцу, а пить по Луне )

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ?????? откуда он взял такое ? )))))) и кушать по Солнцу, а пить по Луне )


Это надо у него спросить. Мне кажется он прав, даже логически понятно. Зубы относятся к пищеварению,
а там всё огонь.
А кушать не только по солнцу, но по луне тоже можно. Врачи вот и рекомендуют творожок, молочное для зубов.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

От недостатка витамина Д - рахит. А когда витамина Д много - укрепляются кости и зубы. А витамин Д - от солнца. Загорайте  :smilies:

----------


## Лена

> Зубы относятся к пищеварению,


я не уверена 
кости огонь ? земля скорее )

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Кстати загорать Олег Генадьевич не рекомендует, пассивно .. )

----------


## Vrajabhumi das

У сыроедов зубы очищаются на столько, что их становится не видно  :smilies:  У многих сыроедов из-за неправильной диеты зубы выпадают и жуткий кариес начинается.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> У сыроедов зубы очищаются на столько, что их становится не видно  У многих сыроедов из-за неправильной диеты зубы выпадают и жуткий кариес начинается.


все животные являются природными сыроедами 
и вот они бедные ходят и у них у всех зубы ну прямо вываливаются !

----------


## Vrajabhumi das

> все животные являются природными сыроедами 
> и вот они бедные ходят и у них у всех зубы ну прямо вываливаются !


К счастью у вас единственное тело, из восьми миллионов с лишним видов, в котором настолько развит разум. Именно благодаря ему, мы можем использовать огонь,для приготовления пищи.
А насчет зубов, так это известный факт, и спорить тут не о чем. Я же не утверждаю, что у всех сыроедов выпадают все зубы. И более того, не именно  сыроедение виновато в тех случаях, а как я и написал, неправильная диета. Можно быть сыроедом, и получать все необходимые вещества из сырой пищи. Дорого конечно, но реально. Но к сожалению мало кто подходит с умом к этой практике. Просто врываются с фанатизмом в новую модную фишку. И в результате, вместо очищения организма получаем нарушение обмена веществ, мышечную дистрофию, гормональные перепады и проблемы с зубами ))

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Главной причиной разрушения зубов является употребление сахаров и рафинированных углеводов (макарон, белого хлеба, обрушенного риса и т.п.). Всё это прилипает к зубам и этим питаются бактерии, которые выделяют кислоты, разрушающие зуб. До появления подобных продуктов кариес был чрезвычайно редким явлением. Это вам любой стоматолог скажет.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

любой стоматолог вам не сможет ответить на вопрос

почему один ест сахар и рафинированные углеводы и имеет просто потрясные зубы, а другой ест тоже самое и страдает серьезными заболеваниям зубов

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Сами по себе сахара и рафинированные углеводы не разрушают зубы. Их разрушает то, что сахара и углеводы остаются на зубах после еды. Если после еды вы будете съедать свежий огурец или морковку или что-то подобное, зубы, на которых не было кариеса, будут оставаться чистыми и не станут разрушаться.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> И вот, размышляя над этими фактами, что получается? Что зубы - это не как грипп,
> заболел-вылечил, а навроде благочестия, пока оно есть, есть и зубы, а когда потерял,
> то уже конец, не вернуть. Ну типа того, как когда кончилось благочестие на райских планетах,
> то уже пора оттуда падать туда где можно жить без благочестия, но в худших условиях,
> и нет никакой возможности это благочестие там в райских кущах вернуть. Потерял, всё,
> пора падать.
> 
> Потому как рай для наслаждений, также и зубы - для наслаждений - кушать другие существа.
> 
> ...


Говорится, что количество съеденной еды предопределено уже при рождении, а также количество вдохов-выдохов...
Поэтому йоги, которые хотят достичь долголетия, учатся дышать по другому, кушают очень мало. То есть я думаю, что вы правы, говоря, что исчерпывается благочестие, теряем зубы. В дикой природе так же. Когда зубы выпадают, то животное погибает от голода. Вы писали, что у животных - здоровые зубы. Это не так. Тоже у всех по разному. Некоторые животные, как, например, акулы, постоянно меняют зубы. У нее за жизнь сменяются тысячи зубов. У других животных портятся и выпадают. Посмотрите на зубы травоядных. Нет там никакой белизны или жемчужных зубов. Чем больше животное кушает зелень, тем коричневее у него зубы. Поэтому вывод, что сыроедение даст жемчужные зубы - не верен.
http://bigpicture.ru/wp-content/uplo...3469ab7f1e.jpg

----------


## Валерий О.С.

у улиток по несколько десятков тысяч зубов

----------


## Evgenui

вообще в йоге есть понятие - дыхание костей.определенные силы черпаются психическим существом из выездесущего брахмана через кости.и некоторые йоги утверждают - зубы проводники ананды-радости.зубы есть хорошие - ты радостный и довольный  ,нет ты в  депрессии.на уровне карма-канды естественно работает.вайшнавы особые личности.

----------


## Виктoр

> Вот если от прасада болит печенка и разрушаются зубы, это что, тамас в прасаде? Как это возможно и как объясняется?
> Уточняю, что например от овощей и фруктов не болит ничего, хоть предложенные, хоть нет.


На духовном уровне еда становится прасадом, на физическом уровне это все таже еда, со всеми последствиями.

Кришна говорит в БГ "кто искренне предложит мне воду, цветок, плод ... Я прийму" про блюда здесь ничего не говорится а трактовать эти слова можно исходя из желания наслаждаться.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Слышал, что есть центр " Древо жизни". там восстанавливают зубы силой сознания и молитвами. Видел даже свидетельства в интернете, что у людей вырастают новые зубы... Хотя верить этому или не верить... Как говориться пока сам не попробуешь...

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

По себе могу сказать, что много раз обращался к Кришне с проблемой зубов. Они у меня в ужасном состоянии. Больше половины уже нет, а оставшиеся запломбированы и  некоторые подвержены кариесу. На физическом уровне это наверно обьясняется недостатком натуральной еды в детстве. Не только по своей воле, я много ел сахара, мучных продуктов и каш, но мало натуральных, живых овощей и фруктов. А с духовной стороны, плохие зубы, - это наказание, как результат неправильного образа жизни в прошлых жизнях. 
Не смотря на ужасносное положение своих зубов, в сердце есть надежда, что Господь Кришна может помочь в этом вопросе и исцелить зубы. Продолжаю молится и искать Его милости.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Есть ли здесь преданные, которые получили исцеление зубов божественной силой? Или у кого регенирировались и выросли новые зубы? Если есть, поделитесь пожалуйста знаниями. Мои поклоны вам.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Как известно из писаний, почти за каждые материальные энергии, явленияе и силы отвечают соответствующие Полубоги. Но ведь Господь Кришна проявлен в этом мире не просто как Брахман. Он есть личность, и способен иногда вмешиваться в дела материи, тем более, для своих преданных и для тех кто обращается к Нему, Он способен отвечать на молитвы. Так неужели человеку нужно обращаться к полубогам? Неужели Верховный Господь, изначальная Личность, не способен помочь в вопросе исцеления зубов?

----------


## Александр Н

Такая же проблема.
Удалил 8 зубов на протяжении половины жизни. Несколько лет наблюдалось гиперчувствительность и оголение шеек.
После отказа от сахара, картофеля, молочки, мучного - чувствительность пропала, кариес остановился. Сейчас дальнейшее ухудшение не прогрессирует.
Долю свежей живой пищи в рационе увеличил.
По ощущеним отказ от молочки сыграл решающую роль.
Такие дела.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Грызите морковку и огурцы после еды, не допускайте авитаминоза. Тут каждый настолько глуп, что даже этих элементарных вещей не делает.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

> Кто подскажет какой Полубог за зубы отвечает?


Как известно из писаний, почти за каждые материальные энергии, явленияе и силы отвечают соответствующие Полубоги. Но ведь Господь Кришна проявлен в этом мире не просто как Брахман и не только через Полубогов. Он есть личность, и способен иногда вмешиваться в дела материи, тем более, для своих преданных и для тех кто обращается к Нему, Он способен отвечать на молитвы. Так неужели человеку нужно обращаться к полубогам? Неужели Верховный Господь, изначальная Личность, не способен помочь в вопросе исцеления зубов, когда преданный обращается к Нему за исцелением?

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Как сказано в Вишну Сахасранаме: Господь Кришна - есть Врач всех живых существ!  У меня почему то стала появляться вера, что Верховная Личность, Господь Кришна, может даровать исцеление и восстановление зубов.   Я молюсь об этом уже долгое время, и хочу сказать, что стали приходить ответы в разуме как изменить образ жизни, чтобы Господь смог помочь... Например, я провозглашаю в молитвах Его своим Стоматологом и Целителем!  я почувствовал также,  что следует отказаться от сахара и дрожжевого, магазинного хлеба, есть меньше рафинированых, химически обработанных продуктов,.... а также от всей химической магазинной молочки, и от молока с убойных коров, которых держат в страданиях на скотобойнях. ( пить такое молоко, этих священных животных, подвергаемых насильственной дойке в неволе,  - это источник болезней).  А молоко от коровы, которую содержат с любовью, а  не на убой, и которую не кормят химией, - это великое лекарство! Также сейчас в молитвах Господу Кришне стал применять визуализацию. Направлять разум на восстановление и регенирацию зубов. Разговаривать с телом, ибо тело это производная души и разума. Также, когда воспеваю Святое Имя, часто воспеваю, что Он мой Врач и Целитель!

----------


## Александр Н

Дело в том, что для расщепления животного белка молока на аминокислоты организму нужна сильная кислая среда, а ее поддерживает кальций. Но не тот кальций, который в молоке - он как раз причина отложение солей.
Для переваривания молочки кальций вытягивается из костной ткани.
И мы имеем остеопароз + плохие зубы и остеохандроз одновременно.
У кого асти дхату слабая - у тех это все и проявится.
Причина в тонком теле, а тонкое тело формируется под воздействием прарабдха кармы.
Кто-то кушает творог и сыр ведрами - и все нормально.
У кого-то разрушаются зубы и сыпятся кости.
----------
Все вышенаписанное мной - результат анализа тонны информации + собственный опыт, а не истина в последней инстанции.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

читал много исследований, что кальций наилучшим образом усваивается именно из свежей зелени, овощей и фруктов. Но такая пища для человека, в идеале! а на деле исторически все определяется действием времени. Сейчас, в кали югу, климат земли изменился, а преобладающая еда у людей, - это вареная, термически и искуственно обработанная пища. В этот век кали люди болеют и рано умирают, и это считается нормой. Так что и вареная пища, слабое здоровье и болезни, - это норма для века кали. Но положительная новость в том, что именно для этого благоприятного времени - основной метод духовного развития и преданного служения, - очень прост! - сосредоточение на прославлении, произнесении и размышлении, и воспевании Имен Бога.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

А когда то, в Сатья Югу, условия другие были. на Земле не было зим и холодов, люди питались только фруктами, и смерти через насильственное разрушение тела не было,...  тогда каждый имел тесную связь с Богом, и люди уходили в духовные миры по собственной воле, которая была в гармонии с волей Всевышнего...  но с увеличением действий гун страсти и невежества, люди стали варить пищу, стали есть зерно и крахмалистые овощи, и молоко животных. А  позже и мясную пищу стали есть, и применять химическую обработку. Так что веганство и сыроедение не каждому подходит в век Кали. Как говорит Шрила Прабхупада, если человек века кали может исполнять 4ре основных принципа в служении Богу, это уже  прогресс!

----------


## Александр Н

Сыроедение - да, не каждому, а вот в веганстве ничего сложного нет. За пару месяцев и не торопясь реально перейти даже таким сырным маньякам, каким был я. Освободились же мы от мясной пищи, а ведь это многим намного сложнее и психологически и физически.
На данный момент сознание полностью свободно от пристрастия к молочке. Хоть обложи меня самыми дорогими сырами и залей сметаной и кефиром )) Это ли не свобода? Можно кидать в меня тапки насчет благости молока (я и сам раньше так думал, и никому не запрещаю думать так и сейчас), но свобода от хронических болей в почках, от дурно пахнущего пота, от проблем с зубами - разве оно не хорошо?
Причем вареного ем много (в основном это крупы), не сыроед.
А сыроедить может каждый по недельке - две. В очистительных целях.




> читал много исследований, что кальций наилучшим образом усваивается именно из свежей зелени, овощей и фруктов.


В идеале, и из выращенных не промышленным способом.
В наших реалиях кунжута достаточно. Урбечь купить, или же смолоть в кофемолке. Цельные зерна проходят пищеварительную систему "насквозь".
________________

Насчет благости молока.
На психику влияние успокаивающее, это факт.
А вот что делать с мучениями коров на фермах и ранней смерти на мясокомбинатах, с убийством телят-бычков?
Молоко несет в себе тонкую энергию всего этого. Кришне оно, этот конвейер, надо? Он это очистит для нас в угоду нашим вкусовым пристрастиям? Он хочет принимать от нас именно такие молочные продукты? Может быть, Ему нужно молоко от той коровы, которая содержится в чистоте и заботе, которую не осеменяют то и дело с целью поддержания надоев, от которой не отнимают телят, и которая знает, что ее не убьют? Может быть нам все же надо предлагать Ему то, что чисто от насилия, а не с целью очищения от насилия предлагаемого? Сложный вопрос для меня лично, очень сложный. Теоретически сложный, но уже слабо актуальный.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

> Сыроедение - да, не каждому, а вот в веганстве ничего сложного нет.


Александр, это прекрасный прогресс, что вы стали веганом и отказались от молочки!

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

И про сыроедение согласн с вами, что это прекрасный метод чистки.

----------


## Александр Н

> Александр, это прекрасный прогресс, что вы стали веганом и отказались от молочки!


Скажу Вам, что это была вынужденная мера. Заставило здоровье, а не убеждения. Но, обретя реализацию веганства - и убеждения подтянулись под это базу. Удивительное дело, как наш ум способен находить логические обоснования любым нашим пристрастиям.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Скажу вам, что мой пересмотр диеты, это тоже следствие проблемм со здоровьем.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Как говорит Будда, разум на то он и разум, чтобы подсвечивать ту реальность, которую он хочет видеть.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Но разум может быть и лучшим другом. В исцелении зубов в том числе.

----------


## Александр Н

> Скажу вам, что мой пересмотр диеты, это тоже следствие проблемм со здоровьем.


Уже понял. Попробуйте помимо прочего по утрам полоскать рот кунжутным маслом. Минут несколько. В итоге и зубы питаются, и все токсины из ротовой полости, накопившиеся в ней за ночь - попадают в масло. В конце выплевываешь жиденькую белую водичку.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Спасибо за совет,Александр. про пользу кунжута слышал и читал много. Масло не раз не пробовал. на сколько известно, оно дорогое, и полезно лишь свежеотжатое, в силу высокого содержания полиненасыщенных высокоактивных составляющих, которые быстро окисляясь на воздухе, теряют свои свойства. Кунжут лучше есть сырой, не очищенный( черный), или сразу отжимать масло на блендере из сырых семян и тут же сьедать.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Хотя и ободранные, белые кунжутные семена обладают пользой. Рекордсмены по содержанию кальция! до 1600 мг

----------


## Александр Н

Да, вот еще что.
Необходимость чистить зубы традиционными пастами отпадает. Нет по утрам ощущения помойки во рту. Дыхание свежее. И слизи в носу тоже нет.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Да. согласен. пастами стараюсь по возможности не пользоваться. а зубы чищу и полоскаю раствором гашеной соды.

----------


## Дамир

*Пользуюсь такой, уже очень много лет :* http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id...Q&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## Юра-веда

Самая лучшаяя польза для зубов, помимо ухода за внешней их стороной - это поступление крови через область шеи. Проблемы с зубами и с головой в целом - часто вызваны спазмами мышц, передавливающих 4 основных шейных кровотока. Спазмы уходят корнями в живот - к внутренним органам. Можно убирать спазмы массажем, но они будут возвращаться, пока не восстановить кровоток внутри брюшины. А тут уже вступают в силу - асаны и кумбаки и бандхи. Можно работать с животом по схеме древней методике (это к Огулову А.Т. (на Ютубе много роликов)).

Спазмы мышц также выводят из правильного положения позвонки, передавливая, тем самым, нервы.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Спасибо. Работаю и с физическим телом тоже.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Уже понял. Попробуйте помимо прочего по утрам полоскать рот кунжутным маслом. Минут несколько. В итоге и зубы питаются, и все токсины из ротовой полости, накопившиеся в ней за ночь - попадают в масло. В конце выплевываешь жиденькую белую водичку.


А кто там эти токсины в этом масле после долгого полоскания видел в микроскоп? дайте ссылку на исследования.Масло до  чистое , а масло после -одни токсины.

----------


## Александр Н

К сожалению, ссылку не могу предоставить.
Слышал это на курсе лекций по Аюрведе.
Читал Максим Володин (Махатеджа дас).

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> К сожалению, ссылку не могу предоставить.
> Слышал это на курсе лекций по Аюрведе.
> Читал Максим Володин (Махатеджа дас).


А как это масло узнает ,что надо забирать из крови, а что оставить? 
Осмос? Не думаю,скорее это очередная бессмысленная процедура ,как например,чистка печени маслом и лимоном.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> скорее это очередная бессмысленная процедура ,как например,чистка печени маслом и лимоном.


Чистка печени маслом и лимонным соком прекрасно работает. Если лично Вам непонятен механизм действия, это еще не значит, что технология бессмысленная.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Чистка печени маслом и лимонным соком прекрасно работает. Если лично Вам непонятен механизм действия, это еще не значит, что технология бессмысленная.


Удивили ,однако.
Давно  разоблачили эту чистку печени маслом и лимоном.Механизм там весьма простой: сок и масло  плюс желчь  образуют камешки разных размеров и разных оттенков зеленого цвета.
Никаких камешков в печени нет и быть не может.
Если где и бывают камешки ,то это в желчном пузыре https://youtu.be/6ntBR9Fx_ts
И не сотни конечно .
И уж выводить их маслом -это опасно .
https://youtu.be/XoQMiBycf_w


Смотрите видео, которое Вам откроет глаза на "народные" методы лечения печени! Последствия такого лечения просто ужасны! Каждый день в клиники поступают пациенты с острым воспалением печени - следствие которых бездумный, варварский подход к своему здоровью. Узнайте почему нельзя проводить чистку с помощью лимонного сока и растительного масла. И что выходит из Вас после экстремальной процедуры омолаживания организм

----------


## Александр Н

> А как это масло узнает ,что надо забирать из крови, а что оставить? 
> Осмос? Не думаю,скорее это очередная бессмысленная процедура ,как например,чистка печени маслом и лимоном.


1. Я не в курсе о мышлении масла, проведите исследование, если оно Вам лично надо. Мне достаточно того, что методика работает, что я и проверил на себе. И еще мне достаточно авторитета специалиста, который это советует, потому как данный авторитет подтвержден, в т.ч. и на моем здоровье.
Кстати, про кровь я ничего не писал, это Ваши домыслы. Писал про токсины, которые накапливаются в ротовой полости. И проверить Вы это можете сами, соскоблив утром с языка и неба образовавшийся там за ночь налет.
2. В субботу как раз провел 4-ую по счету чистку этим методом. Прогресс в избавлении от моих накопленных хронических болячек и улучшении самочувствия явно есть. Камней у меня, к слову, нет ни в печени, ни в ЖП (результаты УЗИ).

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Александр, это прекрасный прогресс, что вы стали веганом и отказались от молочки!


Это скорее деградация( в плане здоровья )  : веганство и сыроедение .

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Давно  разоблачили эту чистку печени маслом и лимоном.


Конечно. И вообще надо есть больше мяса. Давно уже доказано врачами. Соответствующие видео подберите сами  :biggrin1: 
Что касается меня, то я технарь, и потому для меня критерием истины является практика. Масло с лимонным соком работает на практике, вот и всё.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Конечно. И вообще надо есть больше мяса. Давно уже доказано врачами. Соответствующие видео подберите сами 
> Что касается меня, то я технарь, и потому для меня критерием истины является практика. Масло с лимонным соком работает на практике, вот и всё.


Вы не технарь ,а скорее "адепт эффекта плацебо". :swoon:  
Я сам несколько раз чистил печень маслом и тоже чувствовал ,как там всё очищается итд.
Но сейчас ( как технарь) понял ,что всё это  шарлатанство и надувательство  от неучей типа Малахова .
Кстати тут год назад форумчанин-аюрведист тоже говорил ,что вся эта чистка печени маслом просто бесполезная трата времени и сил.

----------


## Александр Н

Уважаемый Валерий, а у Вас есть что сказать по существу темы? Про зубы.
Очень интересно именно от Вас услышать о научном нешарлатанском подходе в решении этого вопроса.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Уважаемый Валерий, а у Вас есть что сказать по существу темы? Про зубы.
> Очень интересно именно от Вас услышать о научном нешарлатанском подходе в решении этого вопроса.


Чистить зубы надо  обычным порошком за 20 рублей.
Одной мягкой щёткой : достаточно постоянно  промывать её перекисью или кипятить или держать в соляном растворе .
Достаточно чистить только утром ( на ночь не стоит : пусть лучше бактерии едят остатки пищи ,чем саму эмаль) 
Регулярно посещать стоматолога ( раз в пару лет) 
Не стоит жевать слишком долго или слишком твердую пищу(стирается эмаль)
Ещё надо регулярно полоскать утром  горло ( лучше подсолёной теплой водой)

----------


## Александр Н

> Чистить зубы надо  обычным порошком за 20 рублей.
> Одной мягкой щёткой : достаточно постоянно  промывать её перекисью или кипятить или держать в соляном растворе .
> Достаточно чистить только утром ( на ночь не стоит : пусть лучше бактерии едят остатки пищи ,чем саму эмаль) 
> Регулярно посещать стоматолога ( раз в пару лет) 
> Не стоит жевать слишком долго или слишком твердую пищу(стирается эмаль)
> Ещё надо регулярно полоскать утром  горло ( лучше подсолёной теплой водой)


Большое спасибо Вам за ответ.
А что все-таки делать тем людям, которые неукоснительно выполняют данные рекомендации, но зубы которых все-таки разрушаются?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Большое спасибо Вам за ответ.
> А что все-таки делать тем людям, которые неукоснительно выполняют данные рекомендации, но зубы которых все-таки разрушаются?


Есть версия ,что жевание пчелиного забруса  не дает зубам разрушаться.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Чистка зубов и уход за ними, помогают сохранить их, но что делать тем, у кого они уже разрушены? В современном мире много людей с плохими зубами, которые испытывают последствия плохой кармы как этой жизни, так и предыдущих. Как им обратиться к Господу Кришне и к Его божественной силе здесь и сейчас, в этой жизни, чтобы получить исцеление и восстановление зубов?

----------


## Юра-веда

Ачьюта. Если зубы разрушены, пусть "жуют" с помощью кухонной техники. 
Тело всё оно разрушится. Лучше первыми пусть разрушатся зубы, чем придёт маразм, Альцгеймер или "кто-то" ещё. Покинуть тело в ясном сознании - вот что важно.
А так, бывает, что отработав с животом, сняв спастику, застои, убираются мышечные спазмы, кровоток в членах восстанавливается, суставы встают на место и т.д. Зубы мудрости могут начать расти, если не слишком уж человек стар (благодаря восстановлению полного кровотока к голове). 

Конечно и всё остальное необходимо. Например, зелень, которая содержит много кальция и магния. Сельдерей, крапива, сныть, ну и остальные пищевые растения. Зелёные коктейли-смузи - самое то!

Я пользуюсь по утрам и вечерам такими техниками как выстукивание и вышлёпывание. Первое - глубинное воздействие на организм. Второе - на поверхностные слои. Выстукиваю деревянным молотком, вокруг которого намотан толстый слой ткани и сверху надет мешочек (для стирки). 
Прорабатываются все сосуды, микрокапилляры. Идёт положительное воздействие на мозг (костный, головной), внутренние органы. Голова от этого стала яснее в разы (потому что работаю от стоп и до макушки (есть несколько осторожных зон: глаза, горло, уд ("удо-вольствие: дать волю уду"  :biggrin1: ))). 
Делаю это в виде практики - произнося мантру.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Конечно. И вообще надо есть больше мяса. Давно уже доказано врачами. Соответствующие видео подберите сами 
> Что касается меня, то я технарь, и потому для меня критерием истины является практика. Масло с лимонным соком работает на практике, вот и всё.


Вот,специально для Вас :  https://youtu.be/pXJf9bZHMbk?t=1818

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

> Чистить зубы надо  обычным порошком за 20 рублей.
> Одной мягкой щёткой : достаточно постоянно  промывать её перекисью или кипятить или держать в соляном растворе .
> Достаточно чистить только утром ( на ночь не стоит : пусть лучше бактерии едят остатки пищи ,чем саму эмаль) 
> Регулярно посещать стоматолога ( раз в пару лет) 
> Не стоит жевать слишком долго или слишком твердую пищу(стирается эмаль)
> Ещё надо регулярно полоскать утром  горло ( лучше подсолёной теплой водой)


Вот такими советами и зарабатывают себе на карму с зубами..

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Вот такими советами и зарабатывают себе на карму с зубами..


Что это за зверек такой" карма с зубами" ?

----------


## Юра-веда

> Что это за зверек такой" карма с зубами" ?


  :biggrin1: 

Кстати, про щётку. 
Меня одна женщина давным-давно научила: после чистки зубов провести щётку по мылу (намылить) и так оставить. Перед следующей чисткой это мыло смывается и  всё чисто. 
Лет 16 назад я начал так делать и мелкие проблемы ушли. Прекратилось инфицирование от самой щётки.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Читал в интернете, что в христианских церквях у людей пломбируются зубы чудесным образом по вере!

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Исцеление через веру, слова и мысли не противоречат законам мироздания. Ибо разум и сознание заключенное в теле, является частичкой Бога, и качественно не отлично от Него. Как это тело создается разумом определенных сознаний ( Вишну, Брамы, полубогов); так и сознание (джива) "заключенное" в теле способно влиять на состояние тела. Вот почему сказано: "все, чего будете просить в молитве, верьте что получите, и будет вам!" в этой фразе подразумевается именно, ВЫ ВЕРЬТЕ (вера человека). 
Тоже самое относится и к исцелению зубов.

----------


## Юра-веда



----------

